# Keeping Teeth Clean



## rla1996 (Feb 3, 2016)

When I took Drifter in to have his flu shot, they told me that he was starting to get tarter on his teeth. What kind of treats can I give him to help break it up and keep them clean?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Have you considered brushing his teeth? We brush Gizmo and Finley's teeth just about every night at bedtime, like we do ours. Tinkerbell we do only about once or twice a week because she's a senior who we didn't start brushing as a puppy, so she's not particularly fond of it lol.


----------



## rla1996 (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been thinking about brushing his teeth,but wasn't sure how often I should do it. thought of maybe a combination of brushing and some kind of cleaning chew or something. He LOVES ice, which I've heard is good for their teeth, but I try not to give him too much as I know how eating ice makes my own teeth and jaw hurt if it eat it in excess.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Like Alaina said, brushing his teeth would be the best way. I brush my chis teeth every day with a dog toothpaste and coconut oil. Healthy 'natural' chew treats (like bully sticks, tripe sticks, tendons, rabbit ears, raw carrots, raw bones, etc.) are good for teeth too. Ironically the treats sold as 'dental treats' tend to be full of crap and don't do much for teeth so I would stay away from those.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought Apple is meant to be good for cleaning teeth also? Might be wrong! But yeah I clean his teeth every night just so he's use to tooth brush and people touching his mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I also brush Dorothy's teeth each night. And twice a week I use a dental enzyme gel.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico will be 8 next month and I do his teeth with an electric tooth brush--oral B--soft brush small head. He gets dentals also. The doctor is always very impressed with his teeth. That said Rico still doesn't love getting it done....been doing it since he was a baby .


----------



## rla1996 (Feb 3, 2016)

coco_little_bear said:


> LHealthy 'natural' chew treats (like bully sticks, tripe sticks, tendons, rabbit ears, raw carrots, raw bones, etc.) are good for teeth too.


When you say raw carrots are we talking Baby carrots or actual entire normal sized carrots? I bought him baby then started wondering if large would have been better cause they might be less of a choking hazard.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

rla1996 said:


> When you say raw carrots are we talking Baby carrots or actual entire normal sized carrots? I bought him baby then started wondering if large would have been better cause they might be less of a choking hazard.


I give mine normal sized carrots. If they're really big, I cut them and give each one half. I never give baby carrots because they're too easy to eat quickly. With the normal carrots, they have to chew and nibble on them for a while and that's what helps clean the teeth. As for them being a choking hazard, I guess that depends on whether your chi is the kind to swallow things whole or chew. Mine never swallow big pieces so I'm not worried. I always supervise them while they eat just to make sure though.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, carrots work wonders! My last dog, Bella, loved carrots. I used to give her them as treats. The kept her blood sugar stable (diabetic) between meals. And her teeth were always the best the vet had seen - even at 15 years old.

I wish Dorothy would eat carrots but she absolutely hates them.


----------



## rla1996 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the carrot suggestion, details, and support. Drifter loves them, and I love having something to give him while I'm eating things like grapes and chocolate. :toothy8:


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

we give all our dogs raw bones (non cooked) to chew on 2x a week and their teeth are sparkly clean.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I use raw bones myself. Also, a variety of dental chews. But I have found the bones are by far the most effective, and if I notice any build up I throw them down and the dogs all come back with spotless teeth.


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

I had a 13 year old boxer never had his teeth cleaned or brushed only bones and the vet would check them and tell me he didnt need cleaning, all because of the raw bones. I swear by them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm a bit scared giving raw bones. Archie is a fast eater so I'm thinking he will just swallow a big bit and get it lodged in his throat  so any tips on raw bones? Any Particular sizes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nytetears (Dec 17, 2011)

I use soup bones 3 inch ones for the GSD and 1/2 inch for the chi. If you are looking at chicken wings the fog should chew them up enough. The soup bones are nice because they scrape the bone with their teeth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My little guy, Douglas, is such a motivated eater that he has a slow feed. He literally doesn't even chew his food.

He DOES chew his bones though. Get round cut bones, they should be pretty thick with meat on the outside and marrow in the middle. There's no way that a chi is going to break off a piece. I also never leave them unsupervised with their bones.


----------

